# Would You Allow Hubby to Own Love Dolls?



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

We all know that women have sex toys, such as vibrators. Would you allow your husband to have a realistic life-sized love doll or robot? 

I think a doll would help the husband relieve stress without watching porn or lusting after other women.


----------



## notmyjamie (Feb 5, 2019)

If he wants to masturbate once in a while to bridge a gap when life keeps us apart that's fine, but I really wouldn't want him ****ing a doll. That's just ick to me. But then again, I don't own a vibrator either. 

I'd really much rather have the kind of sex life where he doesn't feel like he needs a substitute for me. I very rarely turn down my partner and it's never for a long period of time. It's usually a situational problem...like yesterday I worked a double shift...sorry...too tired. But tonight...sure, let's go! So I would hope he wouldn't need a doll for getting turned down for one night.

But, I don't feel like I would have the right to "allow" him anything, I'm not his mother...I could tell him how it made me feel and he'd have to make his decision around that. I would hope he'd respect my wishes on it. If not, I'd have some decisions to make. I know that if I were someone who liked vibrators and my guy asked me not to use one as he'd rather I save my sexual energy for him, I'd happily stop using it.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Sure, but I get one, too!

Mmmmmm manbot.....


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

First off, I don't allow or disallow anything for other adults, including my husband.
Secondly, I would tell him that I didn't like it and there wasn't enough room in our house for the doll, so he could get one when he got his new place. :wink2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I put sex toys, porn, erotic literature and non-intelligent love dolls all in the same category of masturbation devices.

Completely fine as long as they don't interfere with or substitute for a couple's sex life.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Interesting question - how animate does it need to be to not feel like necrophilia. Which has always been my personal problem with the idea of sex dolls. No objections to people who want to use them, but to me it would seem like having sex with a corpse. 

Would a non-animate man-bot be better than a sybian? 

For me an animate bot would be a different story - and I still don't see it as cheating unless it is an *intelligent* animate bot. 




Faithful Wife said:


> Sure, but I get one, too!
> 
> Mmmmmm manbot.....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sure, but I get one, too!
> 
> Mmmmmm manbot.....


Gawd Almighty!! :surprise:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

CraigBesuden said:


> We all know that women have sex toys, such as vibrators. Would you allow your husband to have a realistic life-sized love doll or robot?


One day a salesman will have a lightbulb go off in his head. It may take a while because a salesman knows how to sell himself to the ladies and does not need a doll or robot. But realizing that other men would buy a robot, well now!!!!

This light bulb will consist of a robot that is primarily designed to wash dishes, cook dinner, clean bathrooms, vacuum the floor, and put away the laundry. Husbands everywhere will run out to buy one of these robots for the wife. One day after realizing the husband always uses the robot as a shower assistant, she will decide to see this in action for herself and discover what has been going on all along!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sure, but I get one, too!
> 
> Mmmmmm manbot.....


Just for you, Faithful...


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

CraigBesuden said:


> We all know that women have sex toys, such as vibrators. Would you allow your husband to have a realistic life-sized love doll or robot?
> 
> I think a doll would help the husband relieve stress without watching porn or lusting after other women.




That’s just....creepy. I think I will stick to my flashlight  and prostate massager  thank you very much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 269370 (Dec 17, 2016)

If my wife wanted one, I would get her a proper, live one instead. She deserves the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

Faithful Wife said:


> Sure, but I get one, too!
> 
> Mmmmmm manbot.....


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

This place is getting weird. Really ****ing weird.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

If people put as much thought into their spouse and their marriage as they did into defending all these weirdo sod things, we probably wouldn't need all these weirdo side things.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Interesting question - how animate does it need to be to not feel like necrophilia. Which has always been my personal problem with the idea of sex dolls. No objections to people who want to use them, but to me it would seem like having sex with a corpse.
> 
> Would a non-animate man-bot be better than a sybian?
> 
> ...


Nah, for me it would just be a goof and a lot of fun. I mean I’m assuming mr manbot comes with a constant huge erection. Also I’m assuming this would be a joint play venture with my lover. 

We could have 2 bots and make them do things to each other too, lol.

None of this is reality because those dolls are too expensive. But just saying if I got a couple for free or something hell yes I would play with them.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I'm waiting for the day that someone has a temper tantrum demanding his right to put a flashlight inside a giant stuffed alpaca because nobody can tell me what not to do! Good grief


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

CraigBesuden said:


> Faithful Wife said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, but I get one, too!
> ...


Except I would get one that is 6’5”, black, and has muscles like The Rock.

Not a 14 year old boy with a very odd physique like this picture.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

personofinterest said:


> I'm waiting for the day that someone has a temper tantrum demanding his right to put a flashlight inside a giant stuffed alpaca because nobody can tell me what not to do! Good grief


Well I mean, they already do stuff like that so...too late!

I don’t know that they demand anything, they just do it.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Yes that is probably true. I mean there is the whole furry thing lol. I'm a little hormonal and tired today, and I think I have read one too many posts where people are clinging like grim death to their right to do so-and-so and I just got grumpy.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

personofinterest said:


> I'm waiting for the day that someone has a temper tantrum demanding his right to put a flashlight inside a giant stuffed alpaca because nobody can tell me what not to do! Good grief



Stop!
I think I just bruised a rib laughing so hard.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Creeps me out....


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

ConanHub said:


> Creeps me out....


I'm with Conan on this one.

On second thought if the have midgets available ............??????


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Mr.Married said:


> I'm with Conan on this one.
> 
> On second thought if the have midgets available ............??????


>>>:wink2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I really don't get it.

What is the attraction to screwing a doll?

The only way I could see having any fun with one would be with my partner involved. That could be a lot of laughs.:laugh:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

A bit adolescent and feminine.

Are there any beefier models?

I just looked this up and some models are a little more masculine but I'm surprised at how petite and effeminate most look like.

There are no images of really big beefcake men though a lot of those dolls are HUNG!!!!>


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Ya'll are killin' me!! 😂😂😂

I've laughed out loud at more than a couple posts 😆😆😆

If one has the inclination to spend disposable income and get such a doll (with a maintenance contract on it and routine cleaning) there's enough money to go away with SO on more vacations around the world, or some more top spots in the states.

Thereby keeping your own "love doll" in top shape and well oiled.

I have my own love doll, and I know where her buttons are already. I've already accessorized her too.
😍😍😍


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Mr.Married said:


> I'm with Conan on this one.
> 
> On second thought if the have midgets available ............??????


How did I know a midget would enter the picture somehow. 

😜😜😜


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> How did I know a midget would enter the picture somehow.
> 
> 😜😜😜


Of course, but strangely not until after the alpaca!


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

What the actual F?

I'm always up for weird humor and topics ... but I'm shutting this down. I'm leaving it up ... but closing it down.

Please keep in mind this forum is dedicated to addressing issues in sexual relationships.

The issues in sexual relationships that may lead one ... to interact with a sex bot.

Also ... for my good friends in the community; be very, very, careful when posting in-line images in threads that are of a sexual nature. In other words, you probably shouldn't.


----------

